
Raspberry Pi Operating System Looks Like OS X - enonevets
https://boingboing.net/2020/05/18/raspberry-pi-operating-system.html/
======
ChrisRR
Now who's going to file a takedown first, Apple for replicating the likeness
of OSX and including a full MacOS 9 installation, or Microsoft for including a
Windows 98 installation?

------
FullyFunctional
Unfortunately it doesn't quite feel like macOS. In particular, the keybindings
still hijack Control, like usual Linux.

I'd actually really appreciate a theme/desktop environment that _felt_ and
behaved like macOS. What it _looks_ like is far less relevant.

